# startx não inicia KDE de jeito algum!

## Burnerman_X

estou com o gentoo instalado aqui e funcionando td direitinho! e estou tendo uma ótima experiencia com ele, porem...

1 -

segui direitinho o guia em portugues do Gentoobr, mas o startx só inicia pelo gerenciador de janelas super basico que vem com ele... não inicia o KDE 3.2 (o gerenciador q eu instalei aqui) de jeito nenhum... mesmo com tudo configurado.... e detalhe, o startkde só funciona dentro do gerenciador baisco do X... nao inicia pelo terminal.... e com isso fica as bordas das janelas do gerenciador....

como faço para que o startx inicie direto o kde??

2 - 

tb segundo o guia do gentoobr, o kdm não inicia, só o xdm! como faço pro kdm abrir assim q faz o boot do linux?

bem... axo q é só isso... me ajudem ae! 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Sepher

Boas, para pores o kde a arrancar quado fazes startx é mt facil:

editas/crias o ficheiro .xinitrc na home, e escreves o seguinte startkde.

Para pores o kdm a iniciar, editas o ficheiro /etc/rc.conf e lá terás algo como isto:

# What display manager do you use ?  [ xdm | gdm | kdm | entrance ]

#DISPLAYMANAGER="xdm"

para que funcione basta alterares desta maneira:

# What display manager do you use ?  [ xdm | gdm | kdm | entrance ]

DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"

cheers

----------

## Burnerman_X

resolvi o problema!

foi mais uma leve gafe... esqueci de descomentar (#) a linha pro KDM...   :Rolling Eyes: 

agora estou com um leve problema com alguns portages.... tipo, está dando esse erro aqui:

bash-2.05b# emerge amsn-skins-20040223

Calculating dependencies

!!! Problem in x11-themes/amsn-skins-20040223 dependencies.

!!! "Specific key requires an operator (x11-themes/amsn-skins-20040223) (try adding an '=')"

e isso tá acontecendo tb com o amsn 0.90, só instala o antigo..... como eu resolvo isso?   :Confused: 

e tb estou com mais um problema.... minha tecla ']' não funciona... tá saindo '\' no lugar... como resolvo isso??

----------

## Sepher

Boas  :Smile: 

Penso que o problema de não conseguires emergir o amsn-skins é pelo facto deste estar marcado como MASKED, para isso penso que podes fazer assim:

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge amsn-skins

ao instalares o amsn-skins, ele instala o amsn 0.90, pelo menos comigo instalou! quanto ao teclado, vê isto:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=3116

cheers

----------

## AngusYoung

 *Burnerman_X wrote:*   

> resolvi o problema!
> 
> foi mais uma leve gafe... esqueci de descomentar (#) a linha pro KDM...  
> 
> agora estou com um leve problema com alguns portages.... tipo, está dando esse erro aqui:
> ...

 

use apenas ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge amsn-skins ou então o caminho completo: 

 emerge -p /usr/portage/x11-themes/amsn-skins/amsn-skins-20040223.ebuild

----------

## Burnerman_X

 *Sepher wrote:*   

> quanto ao teclado, vê isto:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=3116
> 
> 

 

bem, no meu caso estou usando um teclado padrão ABNT2 Brasileiro (sou do brasil...) com a '\' a esquerda do 'Z' e com o '.' acima do enter do teclado numérico... como eu configuraria essas teclas?   :Confused: 

----------

## fernandotcl

 *Burnerman_X wrote:*   

> bem, no meu caso estou usando um teclado padrão ABNT2 Brasileiro (sou do brasil...) com a '\' a esquerda do 'Z' e com o '.' acima do enter do teclado numérico... como eu configuraria essas teclas?  

 

Também dê uma olhada aqui.

----------

## nafre

eu só sei que meu teclado ate hj nao funciona perfeitamente  :Smile: 

deixa a vida levar

----------

## fernandotcl

 *nafre wrote:*   

> eu só sei que meu teclado ate hj nao funciona perfeitamente 
> 
> deixa a vida levar

 

O meu também não...  :Sad: 

No console, o "/" e o "?" não funcionam, parece ser um bug do 2.6.1.

Já o ponto do teclado numérico funciona só no X, com o xmodmap. No console, assim como no X sem mudar nada, a vírgula retorna ponto e o ponto não retorna nada.

O grande problema é que existem teclas fora do padrão, e isso faz com que seja difícil se adaptar aos standards brasileiros. Eu estou até pensando em, quando meu teclado quebrar, comprar um americano... e de preferência sem símbolos do Windows.

Alguém sabe se essas teclas do menu iniciar do Windows são parte do padrão? Gostaria de ter um teclado com dois Tux's nessas teclas...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nafre

O meu eu tenho certeza que é a configuração.

mais tudo bem vou tentando tudo aqui se conseguir posto novidades  :Smile: 

----------

## Enderson

quanto ao teclado no console, realmente tem bug no 2.6.1, eu estou usando 2.6.3 e tá OK.

No X basta configurar o /etc/X11/XF86Config

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "keyboard0"

        Driver      "keyboard"

        Option      "XkbRules" "xfree86"

        Option      "XkbModel" "abnt2"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "br"

EndSection

```

Aqui tá funcionando uma blz.

----------

## rmi

Gente...

eu peneiiiii pra descobrir o que era com o teclado...

seguinte.... provavelmente o kernel de vcs eh o 2.6.1

tava com esse pau tb...

foi só atualizar pro 2.6.2 que funcionou na hora....

as teclas ali do lado do enter nao pegavam de jeito nenhum...

eyu nao conseguir programar, pq nao tinha as teclas ] e } (fundamentais)

eheheheh

atualizem o kernel, e sejam felizes!! 

 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## fernandotcl

 *rmi wrote:*   

> foi só atualizar pro 2.6.2 que funcionou na hora....
> 
> as teclas ali do lado do enter nao pegavam de jeito nenhum...

 

Já tinham me falado isso (acho que nesse fórum), mas a preguiça (mais uma vez a grande vilã  :Very Happy: ) me impede de compilar o 2.6.2 faz um tempinho...

 *rmi wrote:*   

> eyu nao conseguir programar, pq nao tinha as teclas ] e } (fundamentais)
> 
> eheheheh

 

Santo X! Sem ele o Vim no console é uma miséria sem as teclas!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nafre

Deixo de fazer muita coisa no meu Gentoo por preguica e falta de tempo agora mesmo era pra estar atualizando

----------

## rmi

Detalhe hein... se apertasse a tecla ]

o X tirava uma screenshot

ehaeahehaeha

uma merd@... pelo menos fico mais facil pra faze um tutorial passo a passo q tinha q fazer

eashuehasuheushueasueh

f0da

----------

